
Show HN: FriendSavvy – Be a better friend, reminders - brildum
https://www.friendsavvy.com
======
brildum
Author here - as an adult I've found it increasingly more difficult to stay
connected with friends I don't see frequently. I wanted to build a tool which
reminds me when its been too long since I've contacted a particular friend.

The past couple months I've gotten some good feedback from friends/family
using FriendSavvy so I decided to share it on HN.

[https://www.friendsavvy.com](https://www.friendsavvy.com)

I'd be curious to hear your feedback too.

Thanks, Chris

